# A fan of Naked and Afraid...



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, a BIG fan of NAKED....

I started watching the show and now am a big fan. I have always done things outdoors, camping, fishing, hunting...

I was out of work one year and ran a successful trap line...

I am in to primitive fire making, and shooting, including muzzle loaders. I reload, and cast bullets. 

One of my dreams as a kid was to take a long trip on horseback, camping along the way....Never got to do it...Actually spent one night in the wilderness in a breach cloth, with 2 matches...(OA ordeal)

If you had a chance to spend a week in a secluded area, clothed, and could have 5 survival items, what would you take?

From Naked and Afraid The big 3 are 
1) a fire source probably a lighter
2) a pot to boil water
3) a heavy knife

I would add

4) cordage
5) fish hook

I think my cordage would be 100 lb braid, that I could make heavier lines out of...It would make good snares...and fishing line...


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

First, I'd request that my blur hang down to my knees. So, I would have a really big blur, a way to make fire, a knife, a good-looking woman right beside me, and did I mention a really big blur?


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Ive seen the show. Just makes me glad I didn't live back in the Indian days. ( native Americans ) for the PC crowd ... The bug bites alone would stop me from being on the show


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Big fan of the show too. Fire is key and bug bites are the worst.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

richie33 said:


> Big fan of the show too. Fire is key and bug bites are the worst.


You are right. If it takes you 2 weeks to make fire you are screwed...I am going to practice making fire with a bow drill....I mastered flint and steel when I was a boy scout...Much easier than friction......I could build a fire in under 30 seconds...

I like that show ALONE, I think it went 56 days for a half million bucks....If they got the right guys on there it could go for years....

They got lots of gear, but with wolves, mountain lions and black bears, it could get dangerous...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheap and unsatisfying porn.

Aside from clothes. I would want a navy issue survival knife, with a compass, and matches in the handle, I would like flint and steel wool.

Oh, and a gun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Cheap and unsatisfying porn.
> 
> Aside from clothes. I would want a navy issue survival knife, with a compass, and matches in the handle, I would like flint and steel wool.
> 
> ...


The only time I ever got lost was with a map and compass....I took off into a pine plantation with heavy cloud cover...But I had a good Silva compass....That conveniently reversed polarity....I traded it to a friend for a 2 headed quarter...a couple of years later it reversed again...


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm always concerned that the guy's tenders are going to get caught on something.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> I'm always concerned that the guy's tenders are going to get caught on something.


Yeah. Like a "bush" they shouldn't be exposed to anyway! 

Couldn't resist...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I'm always concerned that the guy's tenders are going to get caught on something.


The struggle is real...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:surprise:

*boner*


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I do like the show and is entertaining however, the show is about survival. The issue starts here for me, granted the 21 days are tough but the participants try to just make the 21 days. They are not really thriving. The amount of weight loss beyond 21 days most would perish from the looks of it. Now, I understand there will be weight loss but a majority after 15 days most have not really found a viable form of nourishment daily. A few grubs here and there to make it the 21 days. The producers then began a 40 day with all previous participants. Two guys grouped together and were thriving(eating eel). I believe these two left to their own devices would thrive and survive. 

Personally I would be crying for my mommy after day 2 but I would like to see the participants working toward thriving and not just surviving to day 21.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> Personally I would be crying for my mommy after day 2 but I would like to see the participants working toward thriving and not just surviving to day 21.


Depends on the episode. The guy from last season who knocked off an alligator, built a smoker, and kicked back in semi-luxury was thriving as all hell.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Depends on the episode. The guy from last season who knocked off an alligator, built a smoker, and kicked back in semi-luxury was thriving as all hell.


I did not see that episode. There was one lady that is a vegetarian that did well. Lost a few pounds but by and large thriving. She caught some type of animal for her partner(reluctantly) but did so so that he may make it another day. She was in the 40 day trial as well. Did not fair as well as her first trial but all the same she appears to be one who could thrive for years. A majority of the episodes I see most appear to just want to make it 21 days. Some on that 21st day don't look like they would last another week.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> I do like the show and is entertaining however, the show is about survival. The issue starts here for me, granted the 21 days are tough but the participants try to just make the 21 days. They are not really thriving. The amount of weight loss beyond 21 days most would perish from the looks of it. Now, I understand there will be weight loss but a majority after 15 days most have not really found a viable form of nourishment daily. A few grubs here and there to make it the 21 days. The producers then began a 40 day with all previous participants. Two guys grouped together and were thriving(eating eel). I believe these two left to their own devices would thrive and survive.
> 
> Personally I would be crying for my mommy after day 2 but I would like to see the participants working toward thriving and not just surviving to day 21.


Have you seen the show ALONE...It pits 5 guys to live alone....They have good basic gear, except firearms...and the one staying longest got a half million bucks...They plan to include one woman this season...I think the guy that won could have just lived there permanently...They came and got him after everyone else quit...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> I do like the show and is entertaining however, the show is about survival. The issue starts here for me, granted the 21 days are tough but the participants try to just make the 21 days. They are not really thriving. The amount of weight loss beyond 21 days most would perish from the looks of it. Now, I understand there will be weight loss but a majority after 15 days most have not really found a viable form of nourishment daily. A few grubs here and there to make it the 21 days. The producers then began a 40 day with all previous participants. Two guys grouped together and were thriving(eating eel). I believe these two left to their own devices would thrive and survive.
> 
> Personally I would be crying for my mommy after day 2 but I would like to see the participants working toward thriving and not just surviving to day 21.


I think the eel catchers would have been getting laid BIG TIME if the cameras were not there....Survival of the fattest...My kind of civilization...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You could make a bow/string/arrows from cutting/splitting/bending wet bark, would have to forage for feathers for fletching though. Get better parts for your bow from your game too.

Or you can just bring a gun or fishing equipment. But if you have all that, you wouldn't be naked!

When I was married always wanted to take my wife for nude survival adventures like this, but alas she was too much of a city girl
Still if it's survival first thing you want is clothes, not only to protect your parts but keep them from bouncing/twanging around so you will be more mobile and agile.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Seriously, the guy with the mosquito netting was genius.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Well, a BIG fan of NAKED....
> 
> I started watching the show and now am a big fan. I have always done things outdoors, camping, fishing, hunting...
> 
> ...


it depends on what kind of environment i was walking into.

i spent some time in a swamp by myself in florida... 
if i were to do it again, i would take a sharpening kit to put an edge back on my knifes. i ended up packing sand onto a log and scraping my knives and hatchet along it to get some semblance of an edge back into them. it didnt work very well. the sand was half muck and the log was half rotted, half semi petrified fat wood. 

i would definitely bring a large magnifying glass. i brought a small one with me that i could easily make fires with in the summer. didnt work very well in the winter when everything was wet. i found out later that a larger magnifying glass had no problem igniting things under damp conditions. as it was, fat wood and a bic worked best for me. friction fires weren't going to happen...


your list is a pretty good one, but if i were to go into the swamps again tomorrow, i would probably switch out the cordage and the fish hook. fish traps are easy to make, and yuca is everywhere in florida. makes pretty darned good cordage.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Woodchuck said:


> Have you seen the show ALONE...It pits 5 guys to live alone....They have good basic gear, except firearms...and the one staying longest got a half million bucks...They plan to include one woman this season...I think the guy that won could have just lived there permanently...They came and got him after everyone else quit...


I watched a few episodes of this program. I believe I could handle the solitude. The bears...not so much. LOL


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

They should call it Blurred and Afraid.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

6301 said:


> They should call it Blurred and Afraid.


Burlap bag and Afraid. :grin2:


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> it depends on what kind of environment i was walking into.
> 
> i spent some time in a swamp by myself in florida...
> if i were to do it again, i would take a sharpening kit to put an edge back on my knifes. i ended up packing sand onto a log and scraping my knives and hatchet along it to get some semblance of an edge back into them. it didnt work very well. the sand was half muck and the log was half rotted, half semi petrified fat wood.
> ...


I am very confident in my ability to catch fish...If I have a body of water, a hook and line I WILL eat....Fish hooks don't just work on fish....Set lines in trees baited with fruit or bugs, and you can catch iguanas or large lizards...Set them in dusting areas baited with grain or bugs and catch ground birds....100 lb braid will snare squirrels, rabbits, etc...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> Burlap bag and Afraid. :grin2:


Worse yet, some of the dudes as one of their first tasks help build the girl a bikini top out of whatever's laying around. 

Immediate man-card revocation. Full Stop.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Worse yet, some of the dudes as one of their first tasks help build the girl a bikini top out of whatever's laying around.
> 
> Immediate man-card revocation. Full Stop.


Wellll....After 2-3 days of bug bites, dehydration, and no food, most of them probably just wish those boobs were full of milk...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Wellll....After 2-3 days of bug bites, dehydration, and no food, most of them probably just wish those boobs were full of milk...


Well, yes. But in an unwrapped carton.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Well, yes. But in an unwrapped carton.


You can't see the carton if you are drinking from it.....If Al Bundy had his way, women would have 4...Two on their back for when you were dancing....


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Al Bundy is a god.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

2&out said:


> Al Bundy is a god.


:allhail:


----------

